# Run in with local athletes



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

As i was reading the sports threads i was wondering any of you has had any run ins w/ pro althletes ?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I stopped Ray Borque for speeding on Interstate 89 in western NH.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

phuzz01 said:


> I stopped Ray Borque for speeding on Interstate 89 in western NH.


What was his speed, "77" in a 65?..did you gig him?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Tango said:


> What was his speed, "77" in a 65?..did you gig him?


85 in a 65. And no, I should have, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Mo Vaughn 

Stephen Cooper


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

phuzz01 said:


> 85 in a 65. And no, I should have, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


You would have had a copy of his autograph if you did.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_85 in a 65. And no, I should have, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it._

good man  seems like a really decent guy


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

tazoez said:


> You would have had a copy of his autograph if you did.


I was tempted to have him sign our stop slips, or to require him to step out for a cruiser cam picture with his arm around my shoulder...:mrgreen:


----------



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys/gals I dont know what made me think of this I just got curious as I was reading the sports threads I think I was just more curious of there attatudes toward you guys thats all


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Assante Sammuell (sp)


Leave him alone. The Pats need him.


----------



## localboy (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm sure some of the UMASS guys have had run-ins. A member of my current department allegedly OC'ed Marcus Camby at one the Amherst schools.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Well suffice it to say there was a reason behind Chauncy Billups and Ron Mercer leaving the Celtics so quickly.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Big Papi is one of the nicest guys I've ever met.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I stopped Ty Law a few years back. What a douchebag.


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

In September I hung out with Kevin Millar, Coco Crisp, Jason Varitek and Josh Beckett and they all knew I was a police officer. They were all nice, but Millar was by far the nicest, too bad he is on the Orioles. He told me every day he thinks about coming back to Boston, I think we should take him back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

I've had encounters with many pro athletes, a certain summertime nightclub attracts them like moths to a flame.

I always pretend I have no idea who they are, it drives them crazy.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I worked with a kid who stopped a limo with Hulk Hogan and Sgt. Slaughter in it...91 NB in Spfld...Slaughter is standing up through the sunroof yelling pro-cop stuff...priceless (and no gig).

This was "back in the day" when Slaughter was still fighting, campaign cover, camo and all...

I did stop the head of Mercedes Benz NA on 91 NB Longmeadow for speeding...he was pretty arrogant until we conversed and he found out I was a car guy: we talked at the FPC for about a half hour concerning the future of the industry and cars in general. Hey, not a useless sports ******, but a "celeb" none the less and more influential (economically) than some jock.

For all you kids, Hulk Hogan and Sgt. Slaughter were professional wrestlers...:twisted:

</IMG>


----------



## epd111 (Jul 20, 2006)

A long time ago, working a city in Los Angeles County, we stopped a car for speeding and the driver was claiming that he was going to a game... blah, blah, blah, he was the coach of LA's pro basketball team.

Simultaneously, my partner and I exclaim, You aren't Pat Rielly (coach of the Lakers). You shoulda seen the poor guys face - he was the coach of the Clippers. Ooops, we forgot LA had two teams.

We let him go, his self-esteem had already taken a dive.


----------

